# بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا كيرلس شريط كتر افراحنا للبابا كيرلس للشماس بولس ملاك



## الوداعة (2 مايو 2008)

سلام ونعمه
بمناسبه عيد نياحه شفيعي وحبيبي
وابــــــــويـــــــا​ 
البابا كيرلس​ 
جبتلكم معايا من الدير
شريط​ 
كتر افراحنا
للشماس بولس ملاك
لسه نازل من يومين الشريط جديد جدا ومشموجود علي النت​ 
ترانيم الشريط​ 
1 عاش علي الارض يجاهد​ 
2 فرحنا وكتر افراحنا​ 
3 ياللي حياته ملاها صلاه​ 
4 البابا كيرلس اسمه زمان ​ 
5 كنت اتمنى اكون شماس ​ 
6 بالصلاه والصوم غلب ​ 
7 مين كده تملي​ 
8 كن مطمن كن مرتاح​ 
9 غالي وسيرتك محبوبه​ 
10 قال مش ممكن احول عينى​ 
11 في شفاعتك واثقين​ 
+
المقدمه

لتحميل الشريط كامل​ 
*

*​ 

باسورد فك الضغط​ 
www.loveyou-jesus.com​ 
 منقول من منتديات بحبك يا يسوع
اذكرونا في صلواتكم​​


----------



## الوداعة (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا كيرلس شريط كتر افراحنا للبابا كيرلس للشماس بولس ملاك*





*يعنى يا أخوتى علشان الموضوع  منقول تيبيكال (كوبى )...، بتشوفوا الموضوع و لا أحد يضع أى رد ؟ ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟*

*إذكرونى أنا الخاطىء فى صلواتكم *​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (9 مارس 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا


----------

